# Advice on reporting horse neglect



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there food and water on the premises? Shelter? Unfortunately, the way a lot of the laws are written, if she meets those criteria Animal Control can do nothing. All people can do, if a situation is bad, is to keep calling and reporting her. Eventually, if they go out enough times, they may get enough evidence to move forward with a case. Or not. 

There are as many differing opinions on how to care for horses as there are horse people and just because we don't all agree, doesn't necessarily mean everyone is wrong. Take the farrier situation as a for instance. For a long time, I had a hard time finding a good farrier where I live. They would show up once or twice and then I'd never hear from them. I just had a farrier who, because of outside obligations, kept putting me off and putting me off. I found another farrier this time, but who knows next time? My husband did all the trims for a couple of years because I couldn't find someone I liked. Hubby has no training but did a pretty fair job of keeping them trimmed and mostly balanced. So were my horses neglected? I'd argue that point all day long with someone. 

I, personally, don't agree with riding a horse that's a 2 or 3 body score, but others feel that light riding is ok. I don't like 99.99999% of rescues, I think they're mostly closet hoarders, but that's MY opinion. Unless you're currently working on the rescue property with those horses, you don't really know what (if any) underlying conditions the horses may have that are keeping them from gaining weight or even maybe make gaining weight undesirable.


----------

